# Moving from old Windows XP...



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Moving (or migrating) from old Windows XP to a newer Microsoft OS? - which is should be, Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?

So...

I am, currently, having my pretty oldish Windows XP Professional x86.

I want to know which future line Microsoft OS is the best for me, should be.

I have already tried Windows 7 before this, and it is fine.

I'm asking this: does Windows 8.1 would be somewhat better? Some are saying it's a bit faster and liter on basic operations.

Also, I want to know if this is possible: to boot up right into Windows 8.1 desktop environment, without handling the huge sticker start menu.

...if can I use it as Windows 7, but with greater look. Using the desktop screen only, this environment. Many thanks...

From my previous post: up next, what Cluster Size parameter to choose?, 2048 or 4096? For best file copy performance. Many thanks!



The Different Versions of Windows 8 - For Dummies

Came across this.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How much Memory ( RAM ) do you have? Windows 10 is now out


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't worry about cluster size, Windows will select what is best.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need to check with your computer manufacturer and see if they have drivers available for the os you are interested in. If they don't then it would be best not to upgrade.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go with Windows 10.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Guys,
I'm on Windows XP, and my RAM is one 2 GBytes stick (another one has fired out).

I have heard various bad things about Windows 8.1's huge sticker start menu, and that it is a mess... here's what I really want to know - is it possible there to set up a bootup right into the desktop env. without any additional handle, on a 0 problem?
That would mean a lot!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you want to use your old hardware and update the Operating System alone, it most likely won't work trying to install W10.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> If you want to use your old hardware and update the Operating System alone, it most likely won't work trying to install W10.


Windows 10 should run here as well.

But what I'm saying is that Windows 8.1 - can it be booted up right straightly into the desktop env. without additional handling? Can it be done that easy?

If yes, than it's a new look at it... than it can be used as a GUI-improved Windows 7; as people accross the globe are saying Windows 8.1 is bloated with stickers and are messy on it, the shortcuts and market shortcuts.

Windows 8 differs from Windows 8.1 by the added Start button.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yes, you can set Window 8.1 to start at the desktop . . but with 2 GB of RAM, it will be really slow. The important question is are there Win 8 drivers for that PC?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the upgrade to 8/8.1 will depend on the hardware. Mine didn't even get close, mind you, it is about 15 years old. :grin:

There should be a page somewhere to check compatibility, can't remember what its called now.

Edit; Found it!

Upgrade Assistant: FAQ - Windows Help


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deejay100six said:


> I think the upgrade to 8/8.1 will depend on the hardware. Mine didn't even get close, mind you, it is about 15 years old. :grin:
> 
> There should be a page somewhere to check compatibility, can't remember what its called now.
> 
> ...


Great!

My hardware should apply, as I only have latest components.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hopefully it will also advise what drivers are/are not available.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deejay100six said:


> Hopefully it will also advise what drivers are/are not available.


almost any Windows computer of year 2006 will run Windows XP as well as Windows Vista as well as Windows 7 & 8.1 . 

even Pentium 4 systems.

I really love Pentium 4.

Dave, your system is a piece of a butter.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> Dave, your system is a piece of a butter.


Not entirely sure what you mean but, its about as much use as a piece of butter! :laugh:

Ironically, I bet people are throwing out pc components that would be far superior to mine and ten years more advanced, not because they're faulty, more to be able to say that they own the latest and greatest.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea... "the latest and greatest.".

I am intended to get high-end components of a middle class, mainly.
...to be able to run GTA 4 and 5. If you'll get yourself to a computer shop - just ask for a computer that would run GTA 5 on 100%, that's it. also get sure that the hard drive space is enouph to you.

...there's one company, AMD Red or so... so they get you the best gaming hardware that is available. ...and they do have a product line. They can offer even half-mobile ones, like mini-ATX builds that are also quiet. - a great deal!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks! But I'm afraid for me, the problem is always finance. Whenever the time comes that I have money to spare, I'd prefer to build my own but I'll surely come here for advice on what to buy and where from.

Our hardware team rocks! :dance:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Hopefully it will also advise what drivers are/are not available.


Dave is right ^^^^^^^.

I don't understand why you're bothering with Windows 8 at all.

All Windows 8 systems (build 6.2.9200) should be upgraded to Windows 8.1 (6.3.9600) by now. The upgrade was free.

Now, Windows 10 is out. The first thing a Windows 8.1 installation will likely do is to start downloading the files needed to (free) upgrade to Windows 10.

Why not just go straight to Windows 10?

I wouldn't necessarily count on a hassle-free system upgrade from it's original XP OS.

While you are correct in that systems built in 2006 and came with XP usually easily upgraded to Windows Vista then Windows 7, some began to have troubles when Windows 8 came out followed by W8.1 because OEMs have not always updated device drivers for 2006 era systems for the newer OS'.

So, while the system may run Windows 8, 8.1, 10 flawlessly (the OS itself), you may find that your wifi, audio, kb, other.... may not work due to the lack of updated drivers.

I had this exact problem trying to find an IDT audio driver for my 2008 era HP dv7 laptop when Windows 8 originally came out.

Good luck to you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> I really love Pentium 4.


I really love core i7 !


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deejay100six said:


> Thanks! But I'm afraid for me, the problem is always finance. Whenever the time comes that I have money to spare, I'd prefer to build my own but I'll surely come here for advice on what to buy and where from.
> 
> Our hardware team rocks! :dance:


...        

So, I recommend attending to already built / pre-built models.

on today we are having Acer, ASUS, Dell, HP, Lenovo, AMD Red Team, nVidia Team, Alienware... and that's more of than enouph!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I always purchase OEM.

I've never built a system & probably couldn't.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Core i7, huh?

There is one program called *"ioBit Driver Booster"*, so they have a free version of it.
it updates the drivers of any Windows OS seamlessly and great.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> Core i7, huh?
> 
> There is one program called *"ioBit Driver Booster"*, so they have a free version of it.
> it updates the drivers of any Windows OS seamlessly and great.


and that is one of the worse programs ever to install on your computer!!!


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

that's the hell why?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no drivers that need updating so often that constant checks are needed.

Only Windows Updates can patch the kernel (Microsoft Windows drivers)

That leaves very few - video, audio, wifi, Ethernet, maybe another or two - all 3rd party drivers (non-Microsoft)

If your system has OEM Windows (came installed with the system), you should in general, be checking the _system manufacturer's_ support site for 3rd party driver updates.

If full retail Windows, you can go directly to the _device manufacturer's_ support site.

The best place to find driver update sites - http_:_//www.sysnative.com/drivers/

Contains over 4,000 drivers listings compiled from BSOD dumps.

The only time I usually update my 3rd party drivers is when I get a BSOD. It takes about 5 minutes.

Yes, core i7 - coupled with 12 GB RAM + SSD - very fast system.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> that's the hell why?



because of the company's history, it has no credibility. Also most driver software does not work that well on oem systems. The manufacturers tend to make minor adjustments to the drivers because a lot of times, though the hardware has the same model number, there were minor changes to the hardware. because of this, you should only get drivers for oem from the computer manufacturers website.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

I did that post to free you from that business, from taking the drivers manually from different sites... without testing their compatibilities! Why you're unpleaseant at that?

*ioBit Driver Updater version 2+* uses fresh, certified drivers list for all kinds of Windows systems.

...do you ever note the branding?, like "...it's made for Windows XP, trust.".


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> I did that post to free you from that business, from taking the drivers manually from different sites... without testing their compatibilities! Why you're unpleaseant at that?
> 
> *ioBit Driver Updater version 2+* uses fresh, certified drivers list for all kinds of Windows systems.
> 
> ...do you ever note the branding?, like "...it's made for Windows XP, trust.".


you just don't get it, do you. Well nothing else to say about this.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

sobeit said:


> because of the company's history, it has no credibility. Also most driver software does not work that well on oem systems. The manufacturers tend to make minor adjustments to the drivers because a lot of times, though the hardware has the same model number, there were minor changes to the hardware. because of this, you should only get drivers for oem from the computer manufacturers website.


Totally agree, driver updater software is bloatware and unnecessary.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> I did that post to free you from that business, from taking the drivers manually from different sites... without testing their compatibilities! Why you're unpleaseant at that?
> 
> *ioBit Driver Updater version 2+* uses fresh, certified drivers list for all kinds of Windows systems.
> 
> ...do you ever note the branding?, like "...it's made for Windows XP, trust.".


When you get a BSOD after that app updates a driver from who knows where, be sure to come back here for help.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

NOT bloatware. All server drivers are *certified.*

NOT a virus, NOT a spyware as well!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Certified by who?

If you want to continue using it, that's fine. It's your life; your system.

As I said earlier, when the BSODs begin, please come back and see us for help.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll try...

I really-really hate those BSODs.
almost any sudden BSOD means hardware trouble for me.

That is a software company, a firm; their drivers for hardware under Windows are certified by manufacturies, and these compatibility stickers mean that they are also good and are tested with Windows. ...even the "download" button inself means that it's for an OS named Windows, and that it will work on 90%.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

doggie007 said:


> I'll try...
> 
> I really-really hate those BSODs.
> almost any sudden BSOD means hardware trouble for me.
> ...


God help the 10% then.

Hell... God help the 90%!! :0

Do not use that app = my advice.


----------

